# pH tester



## Flem (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm considering the purchase of a pH tester. I've seen a couple of threads referring to Hanna Instruments. The website shows a HI98128 with pH accuracy of 2 decimal positions and the HI98127 with 1 decimal position of accuracy. Any input on which one I should get? Also what else do I need to get with it? There is a storage solution and a cleaning solution. Are they needed? I also read about buffer calibration. Is that also a solution, or is it an internal meter setting? Do any of these things come with the kit?

In other words-----What the heck do I need?


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's the one I got, it comes with a 2 packages of each buffer solution. You can store it in the 4.01 solution. I'll be ordering a larger container of the solutions shortly.

http://www.finevinewines.com/p-2853-hi98128a.aspx


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 15, 2011)

I think many of us have the one Doug mention as it also compensates for temperature


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 15, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Here's the one I got, it comes with a 2 packages of each buffer solution. You can store it in the 4.01 solution. I'll be ordering a larger container of the solutions shortly.
> 
> http://www.finevinewines.com/p-2853-hi98128a.aspx



Yea that's the puppy most have and love. Get yourself a small bottle each of 4.01 and 7.01 solution. You will use both to calibrate and the 4.01 for storage.

While you are ordering get a bottle of sodium hydroxide. You can use thie to take acid readings with your ph meter.

I'll take out a sample of wine, get a specific gravity reading with my hydrometer. Then take a ph reading followed by an acid % reading. Then rinse well, blow off water and replace the cap with 4.01 solution in it. Store upright and check, if you don't use it alot, from time to time to make sure the probes stay wet.

Good Investment Flem.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats mine as well these days. So far so good.


----------



## Flem (Mar 3, 2011)

I just found a good price on a pH tester like many folks on this forum use.
It's a Hanna pHep 5, HI98128. The price was $94.00 with free shipping.
It comes from INSTRUMART.

http://www.instrumart.com/Product.aspx?ProductID=31861 

I purchased one yesterday.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2011)

Thats what I have also. I love it!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 3, 2011)

I snagged mine from Amazon

$89 and free shipping. It comes with several small packages of buffer, cleaning and storage solution.

You really only need the 4.01 buffer for testing pH. For slightly more accurate TA testing use both 4.01 and 7.0 since you start at ~ 3.5 and go to 8.2 at the end.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 3, 2011)

Mine as well


----------



## Flem (Mar 3, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> I snagged mine from Amazon
> 
> $89 and free shipping. It comes with several small packages of buffer, cleaning and storage solution.
> 
> You really only need the 4.01 buffer for testing pH. For slightly more accurate TA testing use both 4.01 and 7.0 since you start at ~ 3.5 and go to 8.2 at the end.



That is a very good price. I wish you would have told me that in your earlier post. LOL
Actually, I wanted to get a larger amount of buffer solutions and they were also shipped free.


----------



## BobF (Mar 4, 2011)

I got a http://www.milwaukeetesters.com/MW102.html

It also compensates for temp. The thing I like is that the temp and pH probes are separate, so I can also use it just for temp readings.

It's also easier to get the probe into small openings in case I want to dip into the top of a carboy/jug.

No matter which model you choose, you'll be happier *knowing* the condition of your wine instead of guessing and hoping for the best!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 4, 2011)

Flem that's great. You'll be using it all the time now. I take a gravity reading first, then use my ph meter for ph and acid%.

I now have begun adding these bits of info along with sulfite ppm in small type to my labels. I would like to compare some wines later on and this would be an easy way to see what each wine is.

Good investment. Christmas in March!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 4, 2011)

Its always good to know at least the pH and sulfite levels at bottling. If your Whites start turning from that bright straw color to a darker brown inside of two years you know you may not have had enough SO2 to protect the wine properly. Knowledge is a good thing, especially in wine making!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 4, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Its always good to know at least the pH and sulfite levels at bottling.



I figure if I ever had a problem immediately you could look at the label and check things out. I plan on doing this for awhile and see how it works. It's just small at the bottom of the label.

Maybe I should add "For Office Use Only"


----------

